# Is your DuraAce Di2 Heat Shrinked?



## cooldollar (Jun 4, 2012)

*Is your Evo with DuraAce Di2 Heat Shrinked?*

Hi All.
A quick question for the techy's / shop mechanics lurking in Cannondale forum land.
"Does a 2012 Cannondale SuperSix Evo DuraAce Di2 have heat shrink fitted (in the factory) to the internal wiring connections of the wiring harness in the bottom bracket area" I would prefer not to have to strip it all down to find out.
Cheers many thanks......Lets Ride !!


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm not totally sure what you are asking here but: the latest Shimano Di2 offerings all use a harness that is sealed at the connections (forgot the name Shimano uses).... the only Di2 that I hear ever used heat shrink type sealing was the original Di2 Dura-Ace which seems to be all superseded to the current connector design...


----------



## cityloopcycles (Jun 9, 2010)

yes, the 2012 dura ace di2 bikes have heat shrink already. the newest 9070 di2, which isn't out yet, uses the e-tube wires like the ultegra di2. it doesn't need heat shrink. your bike should be good to go.


----------



## cooldollar (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice one.....Thanks CityLoop.
Sorry for the confusion. So for anyone trying to keep up.....thats a YES! 
Dura Ace Di2 (version 1, eg 7970 groupo) as fitted to a 2012 Evo Hi-Mod DuraAce Di2 bike "Should"" have heat shrink on the bottom bracket wiring connectors fitted at the factory. Clever those Chinese !!

Call me fussy but why is their no rubber sealing grommet where the battery wire goes into the down tube? An obvious water entry point. I have fitted a tiny one to eliminate this problem on my bike.

Thanks again guys.


----------

